
Microsoft webdev survey on form controls - nailer
https://microsoft.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_6GaNBiVAgxXZo7b
======
nailer
Microsoft's looking for feedback on form styling, which seems relevant to HN.
I'm always recreating input/select widgets or trying to make date selections
widgets that don't suck - hopefully this ends up with Microsoft petitioning
standards to have better form controls and including them in Chromium.

